# 1991 240 SX Brake LIght fuses keep burning out



## rbeardslee (Aug 11, 2006)

Newest tragic electircal problem with my 240 SX. It is residing overnight in front of a restaurant because it won't go into gear due to the brake light fuse keeps blowing. I replace the fuse and it instantly blows. I am using the correct 15 amp fuse. Don't know why it keeps blowing them. The owner's manuel refers to the brake light fuse as the Stop Light fuse. What is going on? Anyone have any insight please? Thanks so much.. I have to call AAA in the morning AGAIN for this car.:wtf:


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

I have been thinking on this...It seems The brake and Trani only have one thing in common and that is the neutral safety Switch...It should be located under the center console.... Sounds like something is grounded....Look for a scaped or pinched wire in the center consol or under the dash near the switch on the back of the break pedal..


----------



## rbeardslee (Aug 11, 2006)

Trippan, Thanks so much for responding to my post. I wanted to follow up and let you know what it turned out to be. After a day and a half of diagnostics, the mechanic ascertained that the brake light panels in the trunk of the car were both shorting out. Two of the contacts on each brake light panel had become corroded and were shorting causing the fuses to blow. My guess as to how they became corroded, is that the rubber seal lining the interior of the trunk had come off and everytime I had the car washed, the trunk interior became quite damp. $408. dollars later all is repaired. Thanks again for giving this some thought and sharing. It was very very helpful in getting started trying to determine what the problem was!


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

No problem glad that i could help...Thanks for posting the result too many times many of us answer questions and never get to see the result...That is awesome that it is fixed not so good on the price but your back on the road.


----------



## jza80king (Oct 22, 2002)

Just wanted to share in case other people search and stumble to this thread. My issue was the 15amp fuse for the brake lights would blow thus preventing me from shifting out of park (my car is auto). After digging i found the wires inside the rear hatch grommet on the passenger side had some nasty exposure. Wires were shorting out causing sparks and shit but I found the problem and will be splicing some wire and heat shrinking the wires. Here's a video hopefully this helps others diagnose their issues.

https://youtu.be/09a-RahB3mc


----------

